# Neos serial number



## allanmiata (Oct 12, 2013)

Looking to purchase a Neos. I need the latest serial number because of manufactures improvements. I believe the first letter is C,P,or a R . That could be generations. Then the numbers. If you have no idea then tell me your serial number and date of purchasing your New Neos. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Neos Firing Pin Identification

Instead of asking here, or in the future it may be best to go to the horses mouth so to speak. Evidently you don't need serial numbers, you just need to look at the firearm's firing pin from the back of the pistol, or disassemble and inspect the firing pin as described above from Beretta's website. At the bottom right of the page there is also a serial number lookup to see if the model in question needs the update, but the firing pin will truly determine if the pistol needs the update. Someone may have an older Neos that has been updated with the new firing pin, but still having the in recall serial number. If your buying NIB from a retailer I would suspect it would be the updated version, but looking at the firing pin is the way to go to be sure.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Likely you have this info, here is the Beretta Neos link.

http://www.berettasupport.com/neos/index.htm


----------

